# NASM Certification



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

So I am about to send my money off to the NASM organization to get certified to personal train. So my question is:

Is this the best cert I can get? Or does most jobs look for a different one? I know I want to get this as right as possible, I dont want to send off 600 bucks and get nothing in return. Thanks ladies and gents.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I just took  look at ISSA and I have a friend who is certified through that, so I do believe these are the 2 I am looking at.

Any reason why to get certified under one and not the other? Or which one to get certified under first?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2007)

If it isn't NSCA, NASM or ACSM you can wipe you ass with it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds good to me P. Appreciate it. Blew my mind, I completely forgot I had to have a first aid card to take the test. I started to fill in all my info for the marterial and then I noticed that. So I did a google search and saw some online first aid tests to take and have a first aid card very easily. Do you think thats legit? I took a first aid class in college some 5 years ago, but thats out now.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't know if they are legit.    I have never done them.

i am going this weekend to renew my CPR cert.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Is it like a few hour class, or are you going to go take the test? 
Maybe I should make a thread on this online first aid situation. Seems way to easy to me. 

I had all my info plugged in and my debit card number in the spot and was reading through it and said, shit I completely forgot about that! What a bite in the ass.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2007)

I like all the ones that P mentioned, though I'm kind of partial to the NSCA certs.  They just seem to be at the top of their game lately, and they are always doing a lot of great reserach.  Their wave of respect has also been gathering a lot of momentum the last few years.

A lot of people seem to give the NSPA certification respect too.  Surprisingly, for whatever reason, the ACE certification is taken just about everywhere too.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Isnt the ACE one taken at home?!?!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I like all the ones that P mentioned, though I'm kind of partial to the NSCA certs.  They just seem to be at the top of their game lately, and they are always doing a lot of great reserach.  Their wave of respect has also been gathering a lot of momentum the last few years.
> 
> A lot of people seem to give the NSPA certification respect too.  Surprisingly, for whatever reason, the ACE certification is taken just about everywhere too.



Yea, I am partial to the NSCA as well.

ACSM is very clinical.  Lots of stuff on the test about cardiac rehab, obesity, and lots of special populations.  It is very physiology and clinical based.

I think I may take it later this year.  It has a below 50% pass rating or somethign ungodly like that.  It is supposed to be brutal.  NSCA-CSCS has around a 50% pass rate as well.  NASM is an easier test.....there stuff is good and much more personal trainer based, kind of with a therapy background....i don't agree with everything but good info.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds good to me P. Appreciate it. Blew my mind, I completely forgot I had to have a first aid card to take the test. I started to fill in all my info for the marterial and then I noticed that. So I did a google search and saw some online first aid tests to take and have a first aid card very easily. Do you think thats legit? I took a first aid class in college some 5 years ago, but thats out now.



Most, including NASM, require a practical hands-on portion for the CPR/First Aid.  Some won't even take anything other than Red Cross or American Heart Association.

Having said that, NSCA never asked for my card.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks P. You have gave me more than enough info to decide on the NASM. Now to try to get the first aid thing in sometime soon first.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Most, including NASM, require a practical hands-on portion for the CPR/First Aid.  Some won't even take anything other than Red Cross or American Heart Association.
> 
> Having said that, NSCA never asked for my card.



No kidding! Thats just wrong. So where would I go to get a card then? I would have to go through an actualy class I assume.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 22, 2007)

NASM is good certification.  I found myself completely disagreeing with 20% of the material, though.  To me, the non-pretentious and non patronizing approach to developing traing routines was one of it's best offerings.  They were fair in their approach to different weight training methods, including (gasp) high intensity training.  I liked the attention to detail advocated in recording data.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds good to me P. Appreciate it. Blew my mind, I completely forgot I had to have a first aid card to take the test. I started to fill in all my info for the marterial and then I noticed that. So I did a google search and saw some online first aid tests to take and have a first aid card very easily. Do you think thats legit? I took a first aid class in college some 5 years ago, but thats out now.



NASM requires in person CPR cert card.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> NASM is good certification.  I found myself completely disagreeing with 20% of the material, though.  To me, the non-pretentious and non patronizing approach to developing traing routines was one of it's best offerings.  They were fair in their approach to different weight training methods, including (gasp) high intensity training.  I liked the attention to detail advocated in recording data.



yea, I disagree with some of the things in all the certifications that I have.  The thing is that you take what you can use and what you want to apply and you use it and then you leave the rest alone.  The important thing is that you develop your own training philosophy.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

I was looking at the NASM cert to eventually take. Apparently the cert is different since im an "International" customer.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I made an appointment to get my first aid card with the red cross on March 22nd. Only do it once a month and I just missed the one this month! To my knowledge I got 2 months to take the NASM test once I get the marterial. So I think I will go ahead and send off for it and then once I get my first aid card go ahead and take the test. Sound like a plan to anyone else?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah.  Focus on the exercise/anatomy section of the book, because the test draws incessantly on questions referring to exercises (most of which I barely remembered by test time).  There was a surprising abundance of anatomy as it related to the exercise questions too.  The guy who tested me told me that I was the first person who passed it on the first try in a handful of months, and that most passed it by the 3rd try - pretty surprising to me, but I have a relatively extensive background in physiology/anatomy, which is my major.  I didn't think the test was altogether too hard.  Use the online practice exam, it will give you a very good idea of what kind of questions are on the test and how well you should perform.  I hit a 91% on the practice exam, and I'd guess that if you are at 80% or better your chances are very good.  Good luck DD.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

I apprecite it fellow Dubs. I am going to do it then. I am pretty excited.


----------

